# COLD-WATER TROPHY TROUT at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

​
*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
October 22, 2018*

*DUCK NEWS AT BAY FLATS LODGE​*For those of you looking forward to some hot coastal wing action during this yearâ€™s 2018-19 Texas South Zone duck season, your wait is almost over. The first-half of our season begins on November 3rd, and runs through November 25th, with the second-half beginning on December 8th and ending on January 27th. This year weâ€™re featuring 13 freshwater inland ponds for our visiting winged-friends and waterfowl hunters to enjoy. And if thatâ€™s not enough to entice the duck hunter urge within you, the ever-growing bird population on our neighboring bay waters, along with our two new Air Ranger airboats, will offer Bay Flats Lodge duck hunters ample opportunity this season, as well.

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**THURSDAY - Oct 18th*
*Capt. Kevin Matula* - Only one guy on the boat today. I was told the other guy went to bed about the time we left to go fishing. Good times at the lodge I guess! Well, he missed out on some good fishing in the gale force winds, again! Larry got it done and caught his personal best red today that measured 30" and 10 lbs.






​
*FRIDAY - Oct 19th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Yesterday was Day #1, and my guys found nothing but Redfish and Black Drum. Today was Day #2, and the Speckled Trout bite was fantastic! You have to love October - hot and blowing hard out of the south one day, and then cold and blowing hard out of the north the next! What a time for some great fishing!






​
*Capt. Perry Rankin* - We braved the sky today and we put smiles on these two faces. One was a repeat customer, and one a new customer - I look forward to fishing with them in the future. Thanks Garrett and Landon!






​
*SATURDAY - Oct 20th*
*Capt. Todd Jones* - Returning customer, Mike, brought his son Dale for his very first saltwater fishing experience. A hectic early morning trout bite got him dialed-in quickly, and he was hauling them in like a pro. We went in search of some bigger pulls, but we couldnâ€™t get off of the trout bite (not a completely bad thing)! They did manage to add a few more to the box before the end of the day, with Dale bringing in the only keeper red. His first trip out, and he finished up with a Texas Slam. Hope heâ€™s hooked, and hope to see them again soon!






​
*COLD WATER TROPHY TROUT​*If this yearâ€™s winter months produce anywhere close to that of this past summer and fall, then coastal trophy trout anglers can probably expect the trout fishing to become spectacular as temperatures continue to drop. This week we begin a discussion with some of the best coastal saltwater fishing guides Texas has to offer. The topic is wintertime trophy trout fishing, a subject so very near and dear to many of our hearts! Weâ€™re hoping to continue cold-water trophy trout discussions with many of the other Bay Flats Lodge guides, so please stay tuned in the coming weeks for additional videos. Enjoy!

*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS SAIDâ€¦​*_Capt. Billy Freudensprung was professional, courteous and friendly. He is probably the best guide weâ€™ve had the opportunity to fish with in the 6 or 7 years visiting your fine lodge. Kudos Capt. Billy! Rebecca cooks our dinner and is awesome! - *Dave W. 10/21/18*

Excellent guides! We have enjoyed all that we have fished with - Capt. Billy Freudensprung, Capt. Perry Rankin, Capt. Kevin Matula, and Capt. 'Lil John Wyatt! - *Garrett J. 10/21/18*

Limited out on reds in a very windy, cool morning! Capt. Steve Boldt was awesome! -* Jeff H. 10/21/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Monday 75 % Precip. / 0.13 in*
NNE wind 13 to 16 kt. A chance of showers and thunderstorms, then showers likely and possibly a thunderstorm after 1pm. Bays choppy.
*Tuesday 75 % Precip. / 0.31 in*
NNE wind around 13 kt. A chance of showers. Bays slightly choppy.
*Wednesday 90 % Precip. / 0.04 in*
NE wind 6 to 11 kt becoming variable and less than 5 kt in the afternoon. Showers likely and possibly a thunderstorm. Bays slightly choppy becoming mostly smooth.
*Thursday 15 % Precip. / 0.00 in* 
N wind around 11 kt. A slight chance of showers. Bays slightly choppy.
*Friday 10 % Precip. / 0.43 in*
N wind 9 to 11 kt. A slight chance of showers. Bays slightly choppy becoming mostly smooth.
*Synopsis:* 
A strong northeasterly flow and high seas will continue across the Middle Texas Coastal Waters Monday through early Tuesday morning with only moderate northeast flow expected across area bays and waterways. There will be a chance for rain early Monday morning with increasing chances through the day and into Monday night as the next upper level disturbance moves across the area and a surface low pressure system deepens in the northwest Gulf. Moderate to strong northeast flow on Tuesday will begin to diminish by Wednesday as the low-pressure system shifts eastward with weak to moderate north winds developing in its wake through Thursday. Wet conditions will continue through Wednesday before drier air moves into the region by the end of the week. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 79.0 degrees
Seadrift 70.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 70.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 11*

Pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 12*

Pic 12


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 13*

Pic 13


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 14*

Pic 14


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 15*

Pic 15


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Food, Outdoor Kitchen, Private Houses and Fishing...*

Oct 20, 2018 by Callie R. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Everyone was incredibly friendly - the ladies serving dinner, and the cleaning staff! Capt. Steve Boldt was top notch! He even taught me how to properly cast my reel, and he gave me a few little tricks for my future fishing trips. Hope we get him again! The food was phenomenal, and the kitchen ladies took great care of me! Everything was absolutely stunning! - Callie R. 10/20/18

Oct 20, 2018 by Pam H. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Outstanding customer service and dedication to their clients. Our guide was Capt. Cody Spencer. Out of the last four visits we have been fortunate to have him as our guide. There is a good reason why he was voted top guide - there's none better! Loved the opportunity to have fish for dinner - thank you! We were fortunate to be able to stay in The Reef house - it was quiet and serene! Thank you, Chris and Deb, for making our stay delightful! - Pam H. 10/20/18

Oct 20, 2018 by Gary N. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Everyone was so friendly and welcoming! Capt. Cody Spencer is the best! This was our third time to fish with him, and he works so hard to make our experience special (he even found us fish on a rainy day)! The food and the service is great, and your facility is first-class! Keep up the good work! - Gary N. 10/20/18

Oct 19, 2018 by Dennis C. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Enjoyed the stay and the fishing! Your team was helpful, friendly, and accommodating, and they provided a first-class stay with the house setup, the food, and the housekeeping. The fishing was good, and Capt. Garrett Wygrys was putting us on the fish just about every stop. Quality dining, with the food being prepared and served with a down home feel to it. We enjoyed the outdoor pavilion and fire pit area well into the evening hours! Thanks again for the great times, as I thoroughly enjoyed my first time at bay fishing! - Dennis C. 10/19/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Who else is ready?*


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Wade Fishing*

www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Bachelor Parties, Family Gatherings, Corporate Entertainment, Employee Rewards, Retreat, Multi-Boat, 17-Pro Guides, Meetings, Conferences, and wade fishing.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank You!*

Oct 23, 2018 by Randy S. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Doug Russell is a terrific guide who is very helpful, too! He persisted in finding spots to fish until we reached our limit. - Randy S. 10/23/18

Oct 23, 2018 by Kenny L. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Cody Spencer was great - had a good time! - Kenny L. 10/23/18

Oct 23, 2018 by Barry C. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Doug Russell has all the right stuff! Your key to consistency in the quality of your services has always been your ability to retain good folks who work for you - you do this well! Keep up the great work! - Barry C. 10/23/18

Oct 22, 2018 by Paul B. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The wait staff is great! They even stop when we are making announcements, and clap they when we have winners! The food is excellent! Capt. Harold Dworaczyk and Capt. Jason Wagenfehr are the best! - Paul B. 10/22/18

Oct 22, 2018 by Joseph A. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Kevin Matula is a great guide - knowledgeable, patient, and very precise! We caught lots of fish because of him, and I would definitely recommend him and Bay Flats Lodge! - Joseph A. 10/22/18

Oct 22, 2018 by Jason K. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The lodge staff were all very helpful and friendly! Capt. Kevin Matula is great! The three of us really appreciated the extra time he spent helping us make the trip a success. The pork chops are great! - Jason K. 10/22/18


----------

